
Show HN: Cockpit – Self-hosted API-driven CMS. Manage content once - faulancer
http://getcockpit.com/index
======
lukencode
I like the design but the font rendering on chrome makes it very difficult to
read

------
bnejad
Your text has issues on Windows 8, Chrome Version 35.0.1916.153 m

[http://i.imgur.com/g9Ey8Fu.png](http://i.imgur.com/g9Ey8Fu.png)

Site looks great though

~~~
faulancer
thank you, I'll investigate the font issue.

~~~
wyck
The docs are not readable on windows chrome, many people make this mistake
it's uncanny, last week Google did this when they launched their new webdev
tools.

You can try and load the svg version of the font first for chrome, you can do
this via a chrome only media query, for example:
[https://gist.github.com/wycks/42e88a4a6e034863584c](https://gist.github.com/wycks/42e88a4a6e034863584c)

If that doesn't work you can try a .htaccess rule. If that doesn't work you
need to re-render your fonts.

Make sure to test in all browsers when you make a change because it might
suddenly work in chrome then break in ie.

------
darylteo
Ah beaten to it.

I am working on something similar targeted at .NET platform. Definitely hate
how bulky CMS's have become. I wouldn't call these CMSes either. I'd rather
call them Content Management Platforms.

~~~
joshmlewis
Keep going. Don't make it language dependent, keep it simple and lean with the
ability to integrate with a static HTML site via JS or a Ruby site with a Gem
or whatever else people want.

~~~
darylteo
Juggling a full time job and rent makes things difficult :( I try.

------
SEJeff
Hate to buzzkill what looks like an awesome project, but redhat took this
project name already:

[http://cockpit-project.org](http://cockpit-project.org)

------
Ycros
This is what I want out of a CMS, I want it to be something I can add into an
app, not something that wants me to write my app around it.

~~~
wise_young_man
This was our thought too as we were building a knowledge base widget that
works with existing websites by embedding and blending inline to the page's
design. Others required you to set up another support site and match the
design and we thought we could do it differently and save people time. You can
learn more at [http://userdeck.com/guides](http://userdeck.com/guides).

------
NicoJuicy
This is kinda the direction i am going to, while creating sites for clients
and a cms for them (iterating on it, every website). Your layout is much nicer
though :P

PS. I also like the CMS's that use Blocks for creating a website, eg. what
[https://buildwithcraft.com/](https://buildwithcraft.com/) is doing.

~~~
faulancer
yepp, it's on my todo list :)

~~~
NicoJuicy
Then checkout Sir TrevorJS ;)

[http://madebymany.github.io/sir-trevor-js/](http://madebymany.github.io/sir-
trevor-js/)

------
lebowen
It looks pretty.

I just wish someone would build a decent CMS on top of silex/symfony/laravel,
rather than implement their own framework to drive their CMS, such as in this
case (Lime?!).

I want all the extensibility of a fully tested framework but with some
batteries included. Pagekit looks as though this could cover my needs.

~~~
faulancer
Cockpit is about simplicity. I like it to be lightweight and with a minimum of
overhead ... but I also understand you arguments. It's all a matter of taste
:)

~~~
lebowen
What overhead is there using silex instead??

Even if there were an overhead, I'd rather have the stability of a fully
tested framework than relying on an implementation with no tests.

What you have essentially done is created a framework, which in order for me
to extend your CMS, I am going to have to learn. I also would lose the added
benefit of not being able to use existing packages for (insert widely used fw
here).

I can't really understand why you aren't using composer as well, it seems as
though you are managing your own dependencies in the vendor/ folder?

Look, I have respect for you going out and creating your own cms. But I seem
to get constantly disappointed when I dig into the nuts and bolts, and
unfortunately this one is no different.

------
qmaxquique
Hey guys, I created a fully functional demo of Cockpit in a terminal.com
container. (I use nginx and php-fpm) You may want to take a look on it at
[https://terminal.com/tiny/vaW1CCG13n](https://terminal.com/tiny/vaW1CCG13n)

~~~
darylteo
It's demanding a email for username instead of admin:admin?

Or am I supposed to sign up...

~~~
qmaxquique
First you get your terminal.com account (they give you $10 of free credit) and
them just start a new instance of that terminal. Once you get it running you
will will see the admin panel in the embedded browser or just point yours to
[http://<yourterminalname>-80.terminal.com/cockpit/](http://<yourterminalname>-80.terminal.com/cockpit/)

~~~
afro88
I get 502 bad gateway after starting the snapshot. Am I missing something?

edit - Do this after starting the snapshot:

chown www-data:www-data /var/run/php5-*

Was just a permissions issue.

~~~
qmaxquique
Thanks for the heads up. I fixed it here:
[https://terminal.com/tiny/picFl5Lgl5](https://terminal.com/tiny/picFl5Lgl5)

------
chatmasta
FYI, I can't read the docs on mobile (iOS chrome). I click the menu and I see
the list of topics, but clicking any one of them doesn't render its page.
Maybe problem with my internet connection? Dunno but you might want to look
into it.

------
prawn
In your example dashboard screenshot, put some content in there rather than
have them all empty. Make up a fake business or use an example from your own
work elsewhere?

~~~
faulancer
you're right, this is a great improvement

------
slake
This is excellent. It's a good frontend for gathering content to deploy on
static sites. Getting non-techies to write Markdown is still somewhat of a
pain.

~~~
bobfunk
Thought the same, but it doesn't seem like it exposes a REST API for getting
at the content during a build of a static site. Seems like it's just meant as
the content management part of a dynamic PHP site.

Would be interesting to see an open-source alternative to content API's like
Prismic or Contentful.

~~~
faulancer
you should be able to access content via API -
[http://getcockpit.com/docs#!api/cockpit-
js](http://getcockpit.com/docs#!api/cockpit-js)

------
Hilyin
Does this allow you to host multiple sites with separate theming from 1
install?

------
nodesocket
Looks great, but would love a working example to look at.

~~~
faulancer
just download and try it out...setup takes less then 20sec. If you don't like
it, just delete the folder and forget it ;-)

~~~
nodesocket
Sure, but you spent so much effort and time making the beautiful landing page
and documentation, you might as well have a demo. I can't be the only person
too "lazy" to download, and run it.

~~~
faulancer
thanks, I'll consider it!

~~~
terryjsmith
FWIW I second this, it looks beautiful, but setting up a site on my VPS takes
work; even if it's 20 seconds to download and install, I have to set up
configs, DNS, directories, etc. Would love to see a demo.

~~~
faulancer
I always assumed that every developer has a local dev environment, it seems I
was wrong :)

~~~
evv
By that you mean php dev environment? That would be more of a safe bet 10
years ago.

